# Serenity Point Condos



## vanclan (Nov 14, 2006)

I was just offered a week at Serenity Point Condos in Sevierville, TN.  I can't find any reviews on either TUG or Tripadvisor.  That makes me rather cautious.  The photo appears to be a townhouse type cabin and no resort amenities are listed.  Can anyone give me any further info.  I don't want to walk into a disastrous situation!!!    Thanks!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 15, 2006)

I never heard of it. Do you have an address?

Sheila


----------



## geekette (Nov 15, 2006)

You should be provided with a phone number of the resort so you can verify what it actually is.  You might try the local chamber of commerce or visitors bureau.


----------



## vanclan (Nov 15, 2006)

The only info I have is the following website....which led me to have some suspicions...
http://www.planwithtan.com/Default.aspx?tabid=238
No onsite amenities listed, and somehow it just didn't feel right....
That's when I started asking some questions.  I think we'll pass on the "opportunity"!   Thanks for confirming that it isn't a well known place.


----------

